# World's beautifulest voice...



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Dido florian armstrong in my view is the sweetest female vocal ever i heard in my life. I cannot produce the exact vocals when singing her song in male vocal, so her singing style voice is hard to produce sound sweetest and only known to her.
Her style english prose poetry in singing motion...enstills love.

I know you think that i shouldn't still love you
I'll tell you that...
But if i didn't say it well i still perfectin...
Where's the sense in that?
I'll promise that i am not trying to make your life harder
I'll return to where we were (once fell in love)...
I would like to go down with this shame
That would put my ends up n' surrender...
There will be no white flag above my doer
I am in love and always will be...

I know i had left you in much mess and destruction...
to come back again...
i caused nothing but trouble
i understand if you can talk to me again
and if you lived by the rules of eternal
and then i am sure then u would sort that makes sense

Should i have to go down with this shame
That would put my ends up n' surrender...
There will be no white flag above my doer
I am in love and always will be...

However we meet
i am sure we will
all that was there
would be there still
i hold the pearls
hold my tongue
and you would then think
that i have moved on....

I would go down with this shame
That would put my ends up n' surrender...
There will be no white flag above my doer
I am in love and always will be...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bellbottom said:


> Dido florian armstrong in my view is the sweetest female vocal ever i heard in my life. I cannot produce the exact vocals when singing her song in male vocal, so her singing style voice is hard to produce sound sweetest and only known to her.


O.P this is the Classical Thread


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

When I think of a beautiful voice, Gigli and Wunderlich immediately come to mind. They are my top picks, despite the former's infamous sobbing.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Does prose poetry singer like dido ever if they get to act as tenor singer in a stage play like as italians and germans coming of the ages?
Like british irish singers prose in french poetry...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> Dido florian armstrong in my view is the sweetest female vocal ever i heard in my life. I cannot produce the exact vocals when singing her song in male vocal, so her singing style voice is hard to produce sound sweetest and only known to her.
> Her style english prose poetry in singing motion...enstills love.


No offense, but I don't hear much more than an above average, pleasant pop voice.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

bellbottom, you so crazy!

Craziest MOFO in TC . . . Seriously.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


>


Wachu talkin 'bout, Vaneyes?


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

They don't get much more beautiful than Karen Carpenter.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm primarily an opera fan, but as far as pure natural singing goes, this is as good as it gets... along with Karen Carpenter.





Incredible to think that this is a 'field recording' at a small cafe gig.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Although I love Dido and cannot find any bad album of hers, I think her voice is beautiful but not as memorable as Karen Carpenter's:angel:


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Eva cassidy voice i just heard for the first time. They performances seems of times 1970s where perhaps at that time vocal singing was given much importance.
But i like the voice of karen carpenter, very sweet. But the songs of earlier times and other preferred ages. 
I like this song of dido...


----------

